# Opinions or mods for the Dyna-Glo 36" wide body charcoal off set smoker.



## e-zlight (Jun 12, 2017)

Well, I kinda spoiled my fathers day gift, (Long Story). My wife & girls got the smoker below for me. For those that have them, any required mods to make it perform better? Overall thoughts? 

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...wide-body-charcoal-offset-smoker?cm_vc=-10005


----------



## quinngarcia (Jun 12, 2017)

You'll find threads here on that..just scroll down. In a nutshell...gasket around door and rtv food grade around leakage areas like where Chambers meet.  The other threads are more informative and detailed. Take a look at them


----------



## dward51 (Jun 12, 2017)

I don't have one, but from the photos, I can see that some sort of tuning plates added to the bottom to help distribute the heat more evenly would be helpful.  Looks to me that "as is" the bulk of the heat is going to rise up that right side of the cooking chamber.  The addition of plates would almost make it a reverse flow.  I would think some 1/4" thick steel plates could be laid on that bottom rack to do the job if you are not considering some sort of rack to hold plates being welded in.  You could have several plates and space smaller to larger gaps between them to even out the heat across the chamber.

Just my initial take, but it looks like a very capable smoker.


----------



## e-zlight (Jun 12, 2017)

quinngarcia said:


> You'll find threads here on that..just scroll down. In a nutshell...gasket around door and rtv food grade around leakage areas like where Chambers meet. The other threads are more informative and detailed. Take a look at them


Thanks, I kinda did it ass backwards, and posted then searched. I'm looking to find the gasket and RTV to seal it up now.


dward51 said:


> I don't have one, but from the photos, I can see that some sort of tuning plates added to the bottom to help distribute the heat more evenly would be helpful.  Looks to me that "as is" the bulk of the heat is going to rise up that right side of the cooking chamber.  The addition of plates would almost make it a reverse flow.  I would think some 1/4" thick steel plates could be laid on that bottom rack to do the job if you are not considering some sort of rack to hold plates being welded in.  You could have several plates and space smaller to larger gaps between them to even out the heat across the chamber.
> 
> Just my initial take, but it looks like a very capable smoker.


Tuning plates, now that's an idea. I can have my buddy cut some up. First smoke will be sunday, so we'll see how she performs on her maiden voyage. My wife grabbed 3 racks of ribs, and a couple butts...Pork, It's what's for dinner.


----------



## dward51 (Jun 12, 2017)

If you can, I would do a trial run of some inexpensive meat before committing to ribs.  Chicken is good and will not take long (wings are even quicker).  This gives you a real world test of how one area of the pit cooks as compared to another.  If it's running hot on that right side, just move the meat around occasionally to even it out.   The idea of tuning plates gets the entire chamber as even as possible so you don't have to rotate meat & racks.


----------



## pvbbq (Jun 13, 2017)

Did the FB gasket and silicone as suggested. Had to add wheels too.













IMG_0472.JPG



__ pvbbq
__ Jun 13, 2017


----------



## pvbbq (Jun 13, 2017)

I put a water pan on the bottom and a full cookie sheet on the first rack.













IMG_0476.JPG



__ pvbbq
__ Jun 13, 2017


----------



## boomer135 (Jul 18, 2017)

How did you do the wheel's?


----------



## pvbbq (Jul 30, 2017)

The frame and axle assembly are the bottom half of a heavy duty hose cart.


----------



## wimpy69 (Jul 30, 2017)

Looks nice and mobile. Nice mod


----------



## boomer135 (Aug 2, 2017)

Looks great will see what I can find. Thanks


----------



## e-zlight (Aug 2, 2017)

I like the cart idea for sure. I'll see what I can fab up.

I never updated you folks, so here it goes.

I went through and did the mods. Sealed all the seams, the gauge, and the firebox-cook chamber. and firebox gasket for firebox door. (I couldn't imagine trying to run this without the door gasket) I did not replace the cook chamber gasket, and that seems fine.

Have done 2 cooks. Here's my observations so far from a complete newb. (First time dealing with charcoal.)

Lump burns very fast and is high maintenance. But the results speak for themselves,

The long burning briquettes last longer...

This cooker is awesome for loins & ribs, and shorter cooks.

It sucks for a 12lbs shoulder.

I'm building a UDS for bigger cuts of meat, and will use this primarily for the above mentioned shorter cooks. (anything less than 8 hours.)


----------



## wimpy69 (Aug 2, 2017)

Boomer135 said:


> Looks great will see what I can find. Thanks


Originally I was going to piece out as above but found harbor freight sells a steel mesh deck wagon ($80) that i'll be mounting it too. With the legs bolted to the deck it'll give some storage room underneath. Just waiting for another 20-25% off coupon. Hope that helps.


----------



## boomer135 (Aug 2, 2017)

That's a good idea too, will check out harbor freight. Thanks


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 25, 2017)

Cool beans!


----------



## Ghostbear239 (Sep 6, 2020)

pvbbq said:


> Did the FB gasket and silicone as suggested. Had to add wheels too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

